# Learning Wizard Spells in Pathfinder RPG



## Steel_Wind

*Cost and Methods of Learning Wizard Spells in Pathfinder RPG*

The changes in Pathfinder RPG vs. 3.5 are subtle, but sometimes, they are quite important and can dramatically affect the game.

One of the most important additions to _Pathfinder_ is the new ability granted to all Wizards, the _Arcane Bonded Item_. This ability is in chosen in substitution to choosing to have a familiar. Instead of a familiar, the Wizard gets the ability to empower any item he chooses as his bonded item. This _arcane bond_ grants to the wizard the ability to spontaneously cast any spell he or she knows, once per day, without preparing the spell. The arcane bond therefore confers on the Wizard the flexibility of the Sorceror’s spontaneous spell casting ability once per day, while retaining the Wizard class’ intrinsic ability to learn an unlimited number of spells. 

In order to get this ability, the Wizard foregoes the option to take a familiar. The cost and time to replace either a bonded item or a familiar is the same (200 gp per level of the Wizard, after 1 week has passed since its loss). However, unlike a familiar, a bonded item is very difficult to destroy during combat. Moreover, if a GM is the sort to attempt a theft of a bonded item, the GM is equally likely to steal or destroy the Wizard’s spellbook – an act to which all Wizards are vulnerable. In the end, the familiar is *far* more likely to be slain during the course of normal play than a bonded item is likely to be destroyed during combat. One is alive, can be attacked and must save vs. area affect spells, while the _bonded item_ never is attacked and rarely ever has to save vs any attack. When it does have to make a save, the roll required for the item to survive is very low.

The _arcane bond_ cannot be used to cast a spell spontaneously if it is from an opposed school of magic. Accordingly, specialist Wizards sacrifice some of their spontaneous spellcasting ability for the bonuses they otherwise get from specializing. A Universalist Wizard, however, has the ability to cast every Wizard spell in the game spontaneously as long as he or she knows the spell.

There are also some subtle changes in the cost of learning spells from ver 3.5 of the game as well. In 3.5 of the game, the underlying mechanic of copying spells from a spellbook was that another wizard would charge 50 gp per spell level as the cost to copy a spell from one book into another. This resulted in the unintended mathematical consequence that a Wizard had to pay 50 gp to copy a first level spell from another book, but could instead pay only 25 gp to copy the spell from (and destroy) a scroll! 

In ver. 3.5, the material cost of inscribing a spell into a spellbook was 100 gp x the level of the spell no matter how the spell was learned. This was a particularly burdensome cost for low level spellcasters. 

_Pathfinder RPG_ changed the underlying math by adding a new table to the game on page 219 of the _Pathfinder Core Rulebook _for the material cost of copying a spell. The math underlying this table is simple to remember: material cost = spell level squared x 10. 

While there are comparative reductions in the cost of learning spells at every level of the game as between 3.5 and PFRPG, the reductions in the cost of learning new spells is especially pronounced in the early part of the game. In 3.5, it cost 150 gold pieces to copy an existing 1st level spell from one spellbook into your own, or 125 gp if you used (and destroyed) a scroll to learn and copy the spell, whereas, in _Pathfinder RPG_, it costs only 15 gold to do this (30 if you use a scroll).

The comparative costs of learning and copying spells into a Spellbook are noted below. 



		Code:
	

[SIZE=3][FONT=Verdana][B]Method and Cost of Learning Spells – 3.5 vs. PFRPG[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=3][FONT=Verdana] Sp.      Cost (3.5/PF)           Access to (3.5/PF)  Material (3.5/PF)   [/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=3][FONT=Verdana] Lvl.      of Scroll             Copy Spell                 Cost                [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=3][FONT=Verdana] 1        25                          50/5                    100/10[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=3][FONT=Verdana] 2        150                        100/20                   200/40[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=3][FONT=Verdana] 3        375                        150/45                   300/90[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=3][FONT=Verdana] 4        700                        200/80                   400/160[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=3][FONT=Verdana] 5        1125                      250/125                   500/250[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=3][FONT=Verdana] 6        1650                      300/180                   600/360[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=3][FONT=Verdana] 7        2275                      350/245                   700/490[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=3][FONT=Verdana] 8        3000                      400/320                   800/640[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=3][FONT=Verdana] 9        3825                      450/405                   900/810[/FONT][/SIZE]

As is evident, attempting to learn a spell from a scroll is always a poor allocation of resources in either _Pathfinder_ or ver 3.5 of the game past 1st level, and the sub-optimal nature of that choice is underscored in _Pathfinder RPG_ where it is always a poor choice to make at any time.

Unfortunately, the lesson that arcane casters learned early on in ver 3.5 was that spells were learned best by finding a scroll and copying it into their spellbook. While learning a spell via scroll was only cheaper at 1st level, it was a bad habit to learn in terms of the underlying mechanics of the game and -- worse – reinforced the rules used in 1E/2E which had, in fact, been changed in ver 3.xx. A lot of players and DMs continued to use learning spells via scroll as the presumptive mechanic throughout the game at all levels, making the cost of learning new spells especially burdensome for Wizards in 3.5 in many gaming groups. This was never the intent in ver 3.5, but as that was the method for learning spells in earlier incarnations of the game, many players and DMs kept using it. Anecdotal evidence from forums and message boards indicates that it is STILL being used in _Pathfinder RPG_, more than a decade after the rules for spell acquisition were changed in ver 3.xx. Old habits die hard. 

In _Pathfinder RPG_, because of the introduction of the _arcane bond_, there is an exceptionally strong incentive for all Wizards to learn as many spells as possible. In contrast, in version 3.5, all that learning a great number of spells did was to expand the possible choices a Wizard had to prepare in a given day (and it allowed the Wizard to make a scroll of that spell, too). However, in _Pathfinder RPG_, because of the _Arcane Bond_, any spell may be cast once a day even if not prepared as long as it is known. This new ability provides the Wizard with the ability to use rare and highly situational utility spells without having to prepare or pay the cost of creating a scroll to do so. That makes the _bonded item_ an *exceptionally* powerful class ability – among the most powerful of all class abilities present in the entire game.

*Can you Learn Every Wizard Spell in the GAME?*

So, given that the benefit to learning a huge number of spells is now present within _Pathfinder RPG_ in a way that wasn’t present in ver 3.5, is it possible for a Universalist Wizard to learn all of the spells in the game?

Well, if your GM refuses to use the default rules in Pathfinder and clings to the presumptions of 1E/2E by insisting that Wizards learn spells by copying the spell from a scroll (thereby destroying the scroll in the process) the answer is: _it’s not really economically feasible._


*Learning Spells From Scrolls is a BAD Idea *

The below chart indicates what the cost of learning all of the spells in the game are, based upon the books that are in use at your table. These tables show the cost of learning all of the Wizard spells in the game for the _Core, Core + APG, Core + APG +Ultimate Magic, and finally, Core + APG + Ultimate Magic + Ultimate Combat_. As a yardstick to measure how reasonable a strategy it is to learn all available spells, the suggested wealth by level is indicated in the final two columns. 

As you will quickly see, to pursue a Universalist Wizard build which attempts to learn all spells in the game (depending on the books in use at your table) is highly impractical – if not impossible - if your GM insists upon Wizards learning spells via scroll. Under the _Core Rules_, the total cost to copy all of the available spells in the game into standard spell books when using scrolls as your copy source exceeds the suggested wealth by level of the Wizard after 8th level – and does so far earlier when additional hardcover rulebooks are in use.



		Code:
	

[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=3][SIZE=2][COLOR=lemonchiffon][B] Cost of Learning all Spells (Core, 371 spells) [/B][/COLOR][/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=3]
[B][SIZE=3][FONT=Verdana][COLOR=lemonchiffon]via Scroll Copied into Std Spell Books (18 vols.)[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
 
[/SIZE][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Sp   # of    Scroll+  Tot. #    Cost    Cum.       Lvl       Wealth[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]Lvl   Spls    Copy $  Pages              Cost                by Level[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=3]
[/SIZE][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]1       40       15       40       600        600       2           3000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]2       51      160     142     8160      8760       4          10500 [/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]3       43      415     271   17845    26605       6          33000[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]4       42      790     439   33180    59785       8          62000[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]5       47    1285     674   60395   120180      10         82000[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]6       47    1800     956   84600   204780      12       108000[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]7       40    2635   1236  105400  310180      14        185000[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]8       37    3490   1532  129130  439310      16        315000[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]9       24    4635   1748  111240  550550      18        888000 [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2][COLOR=lemonchiffon][B]Cost of Learning all Spells (Core/APG, 463 spells) [/B][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[B][SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana][COLOR=lemonchiffon]via Scroll Copied into Std Spell Books (22 vols.)[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
 
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Sp   # of    Scroll+  Tot. #    Cost    Cum.       Lvl       Wealth[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]Lvl   Spls    Copy $  Pages              Cost                by Level[/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]1      57      15         57      855      855        2            3000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]2     64     160       185   10240   11095        4          10500[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]3     58     415       359   24070   35165        6          33000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]4     54     790       575   42660   77825        8          62000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]5     56   1285       855   71960  149785      10          82000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]6     54   1800     1179   97200  246985      12         108000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]7     48   2635     1515 126480  373465      14         185000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]8     41   3490     1843 143090  516555      16         315000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]9     31   4635     2122 143685  660240      18         888000[/SIZE][/FONT]
 
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2][COLOR=lemonchiffon][B]Cost of Learning all Spells (Core/APG/UM, 622 spells) [/B][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[B][SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana][COLOR=lemonchiffon]via Scroll Copied into Std Spell Books (28 vols.)[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
 
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Sp   # of    Scroll+  Tot. #    Cost    Cum.       Lvl       Wealth[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]Lvl   Spls    Copy $  Pages              Cost                by Level[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=3]
[/SIZE][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]1      76       30        76     1140      1140      2            3000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]2      91     160      258    14560    15700      4           10500[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]3      82     415      504    34030    49730      6           33000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]4      77     790      812    60830  110560      8           62000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]5      76   1285    1192    97660   208220    10           82000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]6      69   1800    1606  124200   332420    12          108000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]7      64   2635    2054  168640   501060    14          185000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]8      46   3490    2422  160540   661600    16          315000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]9      41   4635    2791  190035   851635    18          888000[/SIZE][/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2][COLOR=lemonchiffon][B]Cost of Learning all Spells, all books (717 spells) [/B][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[B][SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana][COLOR=lemonchiffon]via Scroll Copied into Std Spell Books (31 vols.)[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
 
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Sp   # of    Scroll+  Tot. #    Cost    Cum.       Lvl       Wealth[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]Lvl   Spls    Copy $  Pages              Cost                by Level[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=3]
[/SIZE][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]1      95      30          95      2850     2850      2            3000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]2    123     160        341    19680    22530      4          10500[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]3      99     415       638    41085    63615       6          33000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]4      88     790       990    69520  133135       8          62000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]5      83    1285     1405  106655  239790      10         82000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]6      72    1800     1837  129600  369390      12       108000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]7      67    2635     2306  176545  545935      14       185000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]8      47    3490     2682  164030  709965      16       315000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]9      43    4635     3069  199305  909270      18       888000[/SIZE][/FONT]

 
*Note:* _All of the tables in this article exclude: 1) the beneficial effect of spells that all Wizards get at the start of the game; and 2) also excludes the beneficial effect of learning 2 free new spells upon a Wizard attaining a new level._

Now, in fairness, it is _highly irregular_ to include one of the fundamental assumptions of the game (wealth by level) for comparative purposes and to then ignore another fundamental assumption of the game (Wizards primarily learn spells by copying a spell from another spellbook, not by copying from and destroying a scroll). If a GM makes a change to the default assumption present in Pathfinder RPG by requiring new spells be learned from a scroll, _that GM has made a fundamental change to Pathfinder RPG that cripples the intended power level of the Wizard Class_. 

Indeed, when viewed from the PC’s perspective, preferring to learn Wizard spells by scroll instead of copying them from an existing spell book can only be described as so sub-optimal a choice as to be insane. 

How so you may ask? Well, take a look at the comparative cost of learning an arcane spell by paying for access to copy a spell from a spellbook to another Wizard (or more likely, an organization like the _Arcanamirium_) – and then paying the material cost to copy the spell into your spellbook:



		Code:
	

[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2][B]Cost of Learning all Spells (Core, 371 spells) [/B][/SIZE][/FONT]
[B][SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]via Spellbook Copied into Std Spell Books (18 vols.)[/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
 
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Sp   # of    Access   Tot. #    Cost    Cum.       Lvl       Wealth[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]Lvl   Spls    +Copy$  Pages               Cost                by Level[/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]1      40       15        40        600       600        2           3000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]2      51       60      142       3050     3650        4         10500[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]3      43     135      271       5805     9455        6         33000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]4      42     240      439     10080    19535        8         62000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]5      47     375      674     17625    37160      10         82000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]6      47     540      956     25380    62540      12        108000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]7      40     735    1236     29400    91940      14        185000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]8      37     960    1532     35520  127460      16        315000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]9      24   1215    1748     29160  156620      18        888000[/SIZE][/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2][B]Cost of Learning all Spells (Core/APG, 463 spells) [/B][/SIZE][/FONT]
[B][SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]via Spellbook Copied into Std Spell Books (22 vols.)[/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
 
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Sp   # of    Access   Tot. #    Cost    Cum.       Lvl       Wealth[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]Lvl   Spls    +Copy$  Pages               Cost                by Level[/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]1      57        15        57        855        855       2           3000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]2      64        60      185       3840      4695       4         10500[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]3      58      135      359       7830     12525       6         33000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]4      54      240      575     12960     25485       8         62000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]5      56      375      855     21000     46485      10         82000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]6      54      540    1179     29160     75645      12        108000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]7      48      735    1515     35280   110925      14        185000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]8      41      960    1843     39360   150285      16        315000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]9      31    1215    2122     37665   194285      18        888000  [/SIZE][/FONT]
 
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2][B]Cost of Learning all Spells (Core/APG/UM, 622 sp) [/B][/SIZE][/FONT]
[B][SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]via Spellbook Copied into Std Spell Books (28 vols.)[/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
 
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Sp   # of    Access   Tot. #    Cost    Cum.       Lvl       Wealth[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]Lvl   Spls    +Copy$  Pages               Cost                by Level[/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]1      76        15        76      1140      1140         2           3000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]2      91        60      258      5460      6600         4          10500[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]3      82      135      504     11070    17670         6          33000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]4      77      240      812     18480    38015         8          62000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]5      76      375    1192     28500    66515        10          82000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]6      69      540    1606     37260   103775       12         108000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]7      64      735    2054     47040   150815       14         185000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]8      46      960    2422     44160   194975       16         315000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=3][SIZE=2]9      41    1215    2791     49815   244790       18          888000[/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=3]
 
 
[/SIZE][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=3][SIZE=2][B]Cost of Learning all Spells, all books (717 spells) [/B][/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=3]
[B][SIZE=3][FONT=Verdana]via Spellbook Copied into Std Spell Books (31 vols.)[/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[/SIZE]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Sp   # of    Access   Tot. #    Cost    Cum.       Lvl       Wealth[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]Lvl   Spls    +Copy$  Pages               Cost                by Level[/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]1     95          15        95      1425      1425        2           3000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]2   123          60       341      7380      8805       4          10500[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]3     99        135       638     13365    22170       6          33000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]4     88        240       990     21120    43290       8          62000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]5     83        375     1405     31125    74415      10          82000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]6     72        540     1837     38880   113295      12        108000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]7     67        735     2306     49245   162540      14        185000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]8     47        960     2682     45120   207660      16        315000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=3][SIZE=2]9     43      1215     3069     52245   259905      18         888000[/SIZE]  [/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=3]
 
[/SIZE]

 
As you will note, once the default assumption for Arcane spell acquisition by a Wizard is applied, there is no point in time where the Wizard’s investment into learning spells exceeds the suggested Wealth by Level in the game. In most instances the Wizard has a comfortable margin left to spend on crafting magical gear if the Wizard pursues a “learn all spells” build. 

Where can a Wizard go to learn all of these spells from existing spellbooks? In the world of Golarion, while there are many sources for spells across the world, one known source of spellbooks to copy are the Arcane Scriptoriums found within the Wise Quarter of Absalom. Between the tomes contained in the _Arcanamirium_ and, to a lesser extent, the _Forae Logos, _access to all of the known arcane spells for copying may be had upon paying the above-noted fees. (This is exactly how it is presumed to work within the RAW which governs Pathfinder Society Organized Play. See, _Pathfinder Chronicles: Guide to Absalom _for more on the_ Arcanamirium _and the _Forae Logos_). 

Still, it’s admittedly quite expensive to do this. Isn’t there a better way?

*The Blessed Book Will Lead The Way...*

*Yes, there is*. The below chart reflects the impact of what as this analysis demonstrates, is the second most important spell in the game – namely, _Secret Page_. Why is _Secret Page_ so important? Because this spell is the pre-requisite for creating the Wondrous item, _Blessed Book_. 

_Blessed Books_ are fundamentally important to any Wizard amassing a collection of spells. The description of this standard Wondrous Item, (known as _Boccob’s Blessed Book_ in ver 3.5) quickly indicates why:

*Blessed Book*

*Aura* moderate transmutation;* CL *7th
*Slot *—; *Price* 12,500 gp; *Weight* 1 lb.
*Description*

_This well-made tome is always of small size, typically no more than 12 inches tall, 8 inches wide, and 1 inch thick. All such books are durable, waterproof, bound with iron overlaid with silver, and locked._

_A wizard can fill the 1,000 pages of a blessed book with spells *without paying the material cost*. This book is never found as randomly generated treasure with spells already inscribed in it. _
*Construction*
*Requirements* Craft Wondrous Item, _secret page_; *Cost *6,250 gp

The beneficial effect of a _Blessed Book_ demonstrates that any PC Wizard who wants to learn a lot of spells should ensure the he or she can craft one. In order to do so, the Wizard should have an Int of 15 or higher, take Spellcraft every level until at least level 7 and should take _Craft Wondrous Item_ as a feat by 7-8th level. Should a Wizard meet these pre-requisites (and almost all PC Wizards already have the Int stat and Spellcraft skill ranks by default, and most PC wizards will take _Craft Wondrous Item _at some point), there is no possibility of failure when constructing a _Blessed Book_ over the course of a week while “taking ten”.

It is quickly evident that employing a _Blessed Book _as the default spellbook for all of one’s spells is vital to efficiently amassing any appreciable collection of spells in _Pathfinder RPG_. Not only does the material cost for copying a new spell get rolled into the blanket cost of creating a _Blessed Book_ for the mere cost of 6,250 GP, but the number of pages in a _Blessed Book_ (1,000 pages in a 1” thick volume) means that the Wizard’s spellbook library may be practically condensed into a 2, 3 or at most, a 4 volume collection that may be easily transported. (Note: employing _Secret Chest_ to store one’s spellbooks -- and making a 2nd copy of each _Blessed Book _is still prudent and takes only half the time to copy it).

How much of a savings does the use of _Blessed Books_ to record a spell library have on the Wizard class? It turns out, it has an *enormous* impact:



		Code:
	

[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2][B]Core using 2 [I]Blessed Books[/I] (371 spells) = Savings of 85,610 gp vs  Std Spell Book[/B][/SIZE][/FONT]
 
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Sp   # of    Access   Tot. #    Cost    Cum.       Lvl       Wealth[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]Lvl   Spls    +Copy$  Pages               Cost                by Level[/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]1     40         15       40         600       600         2           3000[/FONT][/SIZE]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]2     51         60     142        3050     3650         4         10500[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]3     43       135      271       5805     9455         6         33000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]4     42         80      439       9610* 19065          8         62000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]5     47       125      674       5875   24940         10         82000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]6     47       180      956       8460   33400         12        108000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]7     40       245    1236      16050* 49450         14        185000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]8     37       320    1532      11840   61290         16        315000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]9     24       405    1748       9720    71010         18        888000[/SIZE][/FONT]
 
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]* includes the cost of 6,250 gp to create a new [I]Blessed Book[/I][/SIZE][/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2][B]Core + APG using 3 [I]Blessed Books[/I] (463 spells) [/B][/SIZE][/FONT]
[B][SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana] = Savings of 104,505 gp vs  Std Spell Book[/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
 
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Sp   # of    Access   Tot. #    Cost    Cum.       Lvl       Wealth[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]Lvl   Spls    +Copy$  Pages               Cost                by Level[/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]1      57        15       57         855       855         2           3000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]2      64        60     185        3840     4695         4         10500[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]3      58      135     359        7830    12525         6         33000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]4      54        80     575      10570*  23095         8         62000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]5      56      125     855        7000    30095       10         82000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]6      54      180    1179      15970*  46065       12       108000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]7      48      245    1515      11760    57855       14       185000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]8      41      320    1843      13120    70975       16       315000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]9      31      405    2122      18805*   89780      18        888000[/SIZE][/FONT]
 
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]* includes the cost of 6,250 gp to create a new [I]Blessed Book[/I][/SIZE][/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2][B]Core + APG + UM using 3 [I]Blessed Books[/I] (622 spells) [/B][/SIZE][/FONT]
[B][SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]= Savings of 133,285 gp vs  Std Spell Book[/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
 
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Sp   # of    Access   Tot. #    Cost    Cum.       Lvl       Wealth[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]Lvl   Spls    +Copy$  Pages               Cost                by Level[/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]1      76        15        76      1140       1140       2            3000[/FONT][/SIZE]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]2      91        60      258      5460       6600       4           10500[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]3      82      135      504     11070     17670       6           33000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]4      77        80      812     12410*   30080       8           62000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]5      76      125     1192     15750*   45830     10           82000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]6      69      180     1606     12420     58250     12         108000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]7      64      245     2054     21930*   80180     14         185000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]8      46      320     2422     14720     94900     16         315000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]9      41      405     2791     16605   111505     18          888000[/SIZE][/FONT]
 
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]* includes the cost of 6,250 gp to create a new [I]Blessed Book[/I][/SIZE][/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2][B]Core + APG + UM + UC using 4 [I]Blessed Books[/I] (717 spells) [/B][/SIZE][/FONT]
[B][SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]= Savings of 133,490 gp vs  Std Spell Book[/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
 
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Sp   # of    Access   Tot. #    Cost    Cum.       Lvl       Wealth[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana]Lvl   Spls    +Copy$  Pages               Cost                by Level[/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]1      95        15        95      1425        1425       2           3000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]2    123        60       341      7380        8805      4          10500[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]3      99      135       638    13365       22170      6          33000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]4      88        80      990     13290*     35460      8          62000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]5      83      125     1405     16625*     52085    10          82000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]6      72      180     1837     12960       65045    12        108000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]7      67      245     2306     22665*     87710    14        185000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]8      47      320     2682     15040     102750    16         315000[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]9      43      405     3069     23665*   126415     18        888000[/SIZE][/FONT]
 
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=3][SIZE=2]* includes the cost of 6,250 gp to create a new [I]Blessed Book[/I][/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=3]
[/SIZE]

 
(_*Note*: in the cost calculations in the above _Blessed Book_ tables, the cost of learning new spells of any level was calculated at the cost of Access + Material cost until the first __Blessed Book was constructed, as denoted by an asterisk, thereafter, only the cost of access + the cost of creating a Blessed Book is accounted for._)

*From the costs taken to learn all spells via spell acquisition by scroll (909,270 gp) the cost of doing so by copying spells from spellbooks into a blessed book is reduced to 126,415 gp – a difference of more than a factor of 7!*

One of the conclusions which flows from the above is that when it comes to learning Arcane spells, a Wizard is *always* better off selling the scroll for half its value and using that gold to purchase access + material costs of copying a spell. It is never wise for a Wizard to use the scroll itself to actually learn the spell unless absolutely necessary under the circumstances. The comparative economic benefit, assuming a sale at one-half retail value, breaks down as follows: 



		Code:
	

[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=3][B]Sp.      ½ Value         Cost of Access   Cost of Access Only       [/B][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=3][B]Lvl.      of Scroll         + Material Cost (Blessed Book)               [/B][/SIZE][/FONT]
 
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=3]1            12.5             15                                    5              [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=3]2            75                60                                  20[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=3]3          187.5            135                                  45[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=3]4          350               240                                  80[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=3]5          562.5            375                                 125[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=3]6          825               540                                 180[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=3]7        1137.5            735                                 245[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=3]8        1500               960                                 320[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=3]9        1912.5           1215                                 405[/SIZE][/FONT]

 
*Time... Ain't On Your Side (No it isn't)*

So what’s the downside of all of this? The one factor which is not reflected above is *time*. It takes one hour to attempt to learn a new spell and one hour per spell level to copy a new spell into a spell book. In this case, the number of pages required to record all spells is also the number of hours required to copy all spells. If all four hardcover volumes of Pathfinder RPG spells are in use at your table, it will take an Archmage about three months to learn every spell from all four books. It will then take a little more than a year (3,069 /8 =383 days, broken into 8 hour blocks of time), *flat out*, to record all of the spells in all four hardcover books, if he or she _does nothing else_ for eight hours a day and is always successful in learning a spell on the first roll. Admittedly, if duplicating an entire spell book without any changes at all, the material cost is half (if there is any) and the time is also halved.

For those who are running Adventure Paths with significant downtime built into the AP (as is present in the _Kingmaker_ AP), learning and copying spells into the Wizard’s spellbooks is a very good use of that Wizard’s “downtime”. It also reduces the free time for a Wizard to create magic items for him or herself as well as the rest of the party.


----------



## Systole

I'm glad to see you're above misguided pissing matches.

[The End.]


----------



## skepticalscholar

Thank you for that AWESOME analysis. It'll change my spell acquisition methodology. I have to admit, I was a scroll gatherer out of habit. This is beautiful. Where's my Blessed Books?!


----------



## Anselyn

I agree. Excellent analysis. 

I'm in a /3e game with my old AD&D group and my partner has found it difficult for her wizard to expand her spellbook. Now we can see that our DM has been working with those legacy assumptions.


----------



## Harlekin

This is a nice article that really shows how messed up the rules for spell scribing are.
However, it is more of a blog post than news so I'm not sure why it is on the front page.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

Ok, this was actually informative.  Two key things you need to take into account, though, IMO:

1. You might not just be able to find ANY spell in some library to pay for the opportunity to copy it down.  For some spells, you may not get your first chance to learn it *until* you find it as a scroll.  This is largely a DM fiat kind of thing, but...lots of DMs tend to use fiat...

2. If you can find other wizards with non-identical spellbooks from yours, you can agree to learn spells from each other on an equal basis and avoid the cost to learn completely.  You won't be able to do this all the time, but it should be possible for a good chunk of your spell acquisition, especially if you use you attempt to get some less common spells in your spellbook that another caster is unlikely to have.


----------



## Aelryinth

Mmmm.

Good, informative article. I'm afraid I didn't take out of it the same geist that 'scribing spells should be cheap and easy'.

I got more out of it that "Wizards get an easy way to make the acquisition of items used in their class abilities get an 84% price discount."

Also, while the article does go into very informative detail on the spending of wealth, it never touches on the implications of spell acquisition in Wealth By Level.  I.e. does having a massive spell library still count as full Wealth by Level against Blessed Book?

If so, then no wizard will ever get that many spells, because they are still going to need their gold to acquire magical items.

The ability to shuffle gold from Spells to Magic Items also will result in extreme leveraging of wealth assets, the same way that Magic Item creation feats do.

In short, this article starts to lay bare the extreme cost discrepancies between the classes. My Fighter wants to buy Gauntlets of the Ready hands and reduce the cost of his magic weapons to 1/7th normal, so he can load up on multiple +10 weapons, and get them levels sooner then he might otherwise.

No?

Well, then, we've got a problem.

====Aelryinth


----------



## skepticalscholar

You're of course taking the individual out of the context of the party. If you have a wizard in the party, his ability to craft (and accumulate spells to use in the crafting) benefits the entire party, just like the fighter's hit points benefit the wizard.


----------

